
Wheelhouse: How Technology Changes the Meaning of Words - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/wheelhouse-how-technology-changes-the-meaning-of/
======
AnimalMuppet
> The term “wheelhouse” was also used in the rail yard. When a train came to
> the end of the line, it had to turn around to go back the way it came; this
> was usually accomplished by using an enormous circular turntable that
> rotated the train. These turntables were often covered, or partially
> covered, with a building so that maintenance work on the locomotive could be
> carried out indoors between runs. The buildings were commonly called
> roundhouses but were also known as wheelhouses.

When a train came to the end of the line (or even a division point in the
middle), the _engine_ was often rotated on a turntable. Not the train, just
the engine.

The roundhouse was built _around_ the turntable. It was not a cover _over_ the
turntable.

And I have _never_ heard of a roundhouse being called a wheelhouse. It is by
far _not_ standard terminology, if it was ever used that way.

